# Re-entry to US with dog



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

We are planning on leaving California to initially retire in France (or perhaps some other country at some time) and am taking my dog. I am getting the dog all ready with shots, micro-chip, passport, etc. and he should be fine to enter France without quarantine.. However, my question is, if I should need/want to return with my dog, will there be a required quarantine period if I keep up his shots, health, etc? I met a lady with a dog last year in Heathrow who said she traveled with her dog several times between Alaska and Europe without problems.. Anyone with info?? thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your post to a thread of its own, so we can attract a few more replies.

As far as I know, there are usually no quarantines for dogs coming into the US - with the possible exception of the state of Hawaii. There used to be a quarantine for animals there, but I'm not sure if it's still in effect.

Most states only require a standard health certificate and vaccinations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> I've moved your post to a thread of its own, so we can attract a few more replies.
> 
> As far as I know, there are usually no quarantines for dogs coming into the US - with the possible exception of the state of Hawaii. There used to be a quarantine for animals there, but I'm not sure if it's still in effect.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bringing pets to the US*

Your dog won't need to go into quarantine if you return to the USA. Some state requires that the dog has received a rabies vaccine a month prior to the arrival in the USA. 

Your pet passport will also allow you to travel from France to pretty much wherever in Europe. Always check the agriculture dep. website of the country yout are visiting though as some might have specific requirements regarding worming or shots.

We flew our dog from Canada to the UK in April 2008 with a pet passport. We now have another dog who is in the process of getting his pet passport and are hoping to move to the US within the next 18 months. 

For more info, go to:

Pets

Cheers,

Cindy


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

cbelanger82 said:


> Your dog won't need to go into quarantine if you return to the USA. Some state requires that the dog has received a rabies vaccine a month prior to the arrival in the USA.
> 
> Your pet passport will also allow you to travel from France to pretty much wherever in Europe. Always check the agriculture dep. website of the country yout are visiting though as some might have specific requirements regarding worming or shots.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cindy


----------



## slsadventurer (Oct 12, 2008)

coloma gold said:


> We are planning on leaving California to initially retire in France (or perhaps some other country at some time) and am taking my dog. I am getting the dog all ready with shots, micro-chip, passport, etc. and he should be fine to enter France without quarantine.. However, my question is, if I should need/want to return with my dog, will there be a required quarantine period if I keep up his shots, health, etc? I met a lady with a dog last year in Heathrow who said she traveled with her dog several times between Alaska and Europe without problems.. Anyone with info?? thanks,


My cat and I traveled from Azerbaijan to Republic of Georgia then Turkey we then returned to Canada. Or at least I returned she is Azeri. 

When we stopped in Germany only at the airport in Frankfurt she had to have had her rabies shots and proof in the form of a blood test that the shot worked. This was a new requirement for all of Europe. So we did that in Turkey, going into Canada she only had to have papers that she had gotten the rabies shot and was in good health letter from the vet. We then came to Mexico and going though the States all she needed was proof that she had the rabies shot and was in good health that is in the form of a letter from your vet. 

As far as I know the UK is the only country that makes animals stay in quarantine. Maybe Australia but you aren't going there. 

As for Ruffle the cat no one ever knew I had a cat with me as she travels in the cabin and her carrying case looks like my luggage. We breezed through all customs and immigration without anyone looking at her. Ofcourse the airlines knew I had her with me to the tune of $150 or so for each flight.


----------



## Californiagirl (May 27, 2009)

slsadventurer said:


> My cat and I traveled from Azerbaijan to Republic of Georgia then Turkey we then returned to Canada. Or at least I returned she is Azeri.
> 
> When we stopped in Germany only at the airport in Frankfurt she had to have had her rabies shots and proof in the form of a blood test that the shot worked. This was a new requirement for all of Europe. So we did that in Turkey, going into Canada she only had to have papers that she had gotten the rabies shot and was in good health letter from the vet. We then came to Mexico and going though the States all she needed was proof that she had the rabies shot and was in good health that is in the form of a letter from your vet.
> 
> ...


I'm flying out of Frankfurt with my dog and I was under the impression that we only needed proof of rabies shot and the health cert. What type of bloodwork needs to be done? We've been living in France for the past 9 months but are returning to the US within the next two weeks. I was not aware of the need for a blood test.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Californiagirl said:


> I'm flying out of Frankfurt with my dog and I was under the impression that we only needed proof of rabies shot and the health cert. What type of bloodwork needs to be done? We've been living in France for the past 9 months but are returning to the US within the next two weeks. I was not aware of the need for a blood test.


Apparently some countries require blood tests to show that the rabies shots "took." I've only ever heard of it being required for the UK, though the poster you replied to indicated that it's an EU requirement now. 

On the other hand, if you're going to the US, you won't need it on departure from Europe. This is the official page on importing a pet into the US: Traveling with Pets, Importation of Animals/Animal Products | CDC DGMQ Haven't checked it recently, but as I recall, there are a few states that require more than the Feds do. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## slsadventurer (Oct 12, 2008)

*taking your dog to the States*



Bevdeforges said:


> Apparently some countries require blood tests to show that the rabies shots "took." I've only ever heard of it being required for the UK, though the poster you replied to indicated that it's an EU requirement now.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're going to the US, you won't need it on departure from Europe. This is the official page on importing a pet into the US: Traveling with Pets, Importation of Animals/Animal Products | CDC DGMQ Haven't checked it recently, but as I recall, there are a few states that require more than the Feds do.
> Cheers,
> Bev


You are not importing your dog to Germany are you then you don't need the blood test. I was told by my vet in Istanbul, almost 3 years ago it is now a requirment to have the blood test if you are going to or traveling through Europe.


----------



## sirajrasul (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes there are no quarantines for dogs that comes into US as per my knowledge...


----------



## FireNix (Nov 30, 2008)

I am thinking to bring a dog from NZ to the US and or Canada in June
She's only 7 weeks old now
What are the requirements?
Am I right in thinking a rabies shot 1 month before entry?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

FireNix said:


> I am thinking to bring a dog from NZ to the US and or Canada in June
> She's only 7 weeks old now
> What are the requirements?
> Am I right in thinking a rabies shot 1 month before entry?


The first question is whether you are allowed to live in Canada or the US. Without that, you will be on the first plane home would be my guess.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

We didn't need to show them our dog's passport although she had one. She just had to be up to date with vaccinations and rabies jab. They have to be seen by a vet 24 hours before to confirm they are fit to fly. It was all straightforward and a lot easier than flying her to Cyprus.


----------



## victri (Sep 25, 2009)

With the exception of Hawaii that has several different quarantine rules/options, there's no quarantine in the other states. All you need is a health cert (plus screwworm check for certain countries, within 5 days of the flight), and documentation of rabies shot (more than 1 month prior, but not more than 1 year). 

I can't post links so you need to google this:
USDA - APHIS - Pet Import and Export

I just arrived in North Carolina with my 2 dogs in Dec, so I've done all my homework on this. Most important, you have to ensure that the pet carrier/crate conforms to regulations. You can ask the airline or look through their website for a checklist and airline pet policy.

As for the 7 week old pup, I believe they can't travel until they are at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

*Flying Dog's*

Further to the other responses.

The Fit to Fly documentation must be completed no greater than 10 days before travel. 

Obviously Rabies shot. But in the UK this must be accompanied by a blood test to prove that it had taken. 

We took the extra precaution of having kennel cough just in case he was travelling with other animals.

We flew with Virgin Atlantic and they were superb, even calling us on our cellphone in the hours prior to the flight to tell us what was happening with our dog and the flight status.

The airlines will advise you on crates.

Finally make sure your pets chip is recognised in the destination country. We recently took our dog to the new vet here in Florida and their readers would not recongnise the chip. One reader did display 'ISO CHIP' but could not read the number.

The Vet now has a new reader!

We had four or five hours of delay due to the snow in the UK in December. As such our lad was in his crate for 17 hours. He showed no signs of distress whatsoever.

Although on arrival in Orlando we did stay in the Sheraton one night and he enjoyed the room service!


----------

